# Afghan Ops Decommissioning - 30 Nov 2014



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Oct 2014)

All,

I'm sad to announce that Afghan Ops will be turned down on November 30th of this year. There are a variety of reasons, including Facebook "breaking" changes to the environment, a decline in participation, server stress due to my inefficient coding and a number of other factors.

The game will remain up and running until the 30th, at which point it will be taken down from Facebook's list of apps.

We had a good run, as indicated from some of the game stats:

Combat Experience: 63,292,609,713
Combat Readiness Spent: 296,280,453
Successful Missions: 684,392
Failed Missions: 44,094
Total Time Played: 4 years 61 days 12:18:58
Daily Challenges Completed: 6,814
Total MilPoints Spent: 52,300,228
MilPoints Earned via Daily Challenges: 129,206
Total Players: 8,576

Thanks to everyone who played, provided feedback and supported the game!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Oct 2014)

Had a great time playing the game, thanks for all the effort keeping it running, Mike!

Unfortunately Facebook games are a fulltime job in themselves, due to the constant code changes. Hopefully it did get some more traffic here, and generate some income to keep up the main forum server.


----------



## MeanJean (1 Dec 2014)

Thanks, Mike!  It was a lot of fun.  I didn't realize it was shutting down today.  I guess I have been spending more time playing than on the forums.  A little sad to see it go but I do understand.


----------



## dangerboy (1 Dec 2014)

I had a good run on the game, 980 something days.  Thanks for the effort in keeping the game going.


----------

